# I'm going to be sick - Liz Warren Announces Run 4 Prez



## NightFox (Dec 31, 2018)

Source: CNBC
Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee

"_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid. 


The former Harvard professor made the announcement in a video emailed to supporters. In the four-minute video, Warren promoted a message of economic fairness, while targeting corruption and racial inequity. 


"Our government is supposed to work for all of us, but instead, it has become a tool for the wealthy and well-connected," Warren said in the video. 


She said corruption is "poisoning our democracy," warned that "America's middle class is under attack," and cited the obstacles facing minority groups._"

Buckle up Democrats, here comes Hillary Clinton-Lite.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2018)

Pocahontas faces a real Catch 22 (that's a term Steve Bannon uses a lot, and i'm pretty sure it applies here!)


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Way to go Liz

She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 31, 2018)

God I HOPE SHE RUNS!!!  I will do a Rain Dance, smoke a peace pipe, and go on a Spirit Journey if she does!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Dec 31, 2018)

Goofy Warren who lied about her heritage, now prematurely says she’s running for president. Not even going into 2019 Goofy does a reach to desperately grab attention. Why doesn’t she worry about her senate seat? There’s things to get done rather than scattershoot on hating Trump.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes



All laughable.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes


so does trump.


----------



## NightFox (Dec 31, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> God I HOPE SHE RUNS!!!


Unless a video turns up of her deep throating Satans cock in the back of some dive bar It's a pretty safe bet that she's going to run for the Crime Family-D nomination.

After all, she's a power hungry egomaniac just like the rest of the creatures in Washington.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 31, 2018)

Actually, the Republicans are behind this.  The more clowns they can force into the Democrat 2020 Clown Car, the better it is for The Donald.

Go Liz!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > God I HOPE SHE RUNS!!!
> ...



Huh?  Unless?  

Au contraire, that would up her popularity among the Democrats by several notches.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...


Trump v Pocahontas: Pure Entertainment!


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes


Yep, tax the crap out of everyone that works for a living.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## BS Filter (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > God I HOPE SHE RUNS!!!
> ...


That video would be praised by Democrats.  Sexual perversion is only wrong when a Republican does it.  If it's a Democrat, they are brave and courageous for simply being who they are.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> *Unless a video turns up of her deep throating Satans cock in the back of some dive bar* It's a pretty safe bet that she's going to run for the Crime Family-D nomination.
> 
> After all, she's a power hungry egomaniac just like the rest of the creatures in Washington.


That's resume padding for dems.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



 She’s a terrible orator and will not have my support in the primaries.  But If she wins the nomination, I’ll vote for her.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes




But the broad is a fraud, RW.

She got her big job at Harvard because they thought she was a squaw.   Made a joke out of Affirmative Action, one of the pillars of Modern Day Liberalism.


----------



## NightFox (Dec 31, 2018)

candycorn said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...



Odd... Seems to me one of her strongest attributes is her talent for speechifying (what else does she have?) but I'll admit I don't pay that much attention to what the Caporegimes from either political Crime Family say so you probably have a much better sense of that than I do.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...



I think her speeches that I have heard are essentially ones that I would write…my only writing talent is essentially writing straight forward reports; Sominex in printed form.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...


Bellvue mental ward welcomes Our first female and American President


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes


If you want to pay higher taxes just stop taking any tax deductions


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2018)

Well-behaved women rarely make history.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2018)

her message about the dignity of work will be especially effective in the heartland, the states that will decide 2020


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes



Is she the one you want at the top of the Dem ticket? If not her, who?


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2018)

The asshole thought if she came clean on that stupid lie about being an Indian early on then everybody would forget about it when the election came.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 31, 2018)

candycorn said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...



Who do you want at the top of your ticket?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2018)

Warren is a fine candidate.

What I really like is her willingness to hold the banks and corporations accountable and her knowledge in that regard.

That said there are plenty of great candidates that I would support. There's a long way to go yet


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 31, 2018)

Perhaps the Democratic Party wants to hand another term to the current President.
Without an alternative to the two party strangle hold, it hardly matters which holds what positions, America remains in position to be, er, 'loved' by them.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...




Normally, when Native Americans commence a great undertaking....they participate in a Sweat Lodge...did she do this?


----------



## Toro (Dec 31, 2018)

Our first black President.  Then, our first retarded President.  And now, our first Native American President!

Isn't America wonderful?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## aaronleland (Dec 31, 2018)

I look forward to our first female, Native American, lesbian President.

She is a lesbian, right?


----------



## NightFox (Dec 31, 2018)

2aguy said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...



Yep, she's been out sweating donors for money for months.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



When Trump beats her will she go on a two year crying spree?


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 31, 2018)

So who, RaTz, will you put on the under card of the Lizzie "Lies With Straight Face" Warren's raid on the White House ticket?


----------



## NightFox (Dec 31, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> When Trump beats her will she go on a two year crying spree?



Probably not but based on recent history the Democrat Rank and File will, the only difference I imagine will be that they'll have to find some other country to blame since the _Russia, Russia, Russia_! scapegoat is just about all played out.

Personally I think a repeat of those 2016 post election _Ding Bats-D freaking the fuck out videos_ would be worth another 4 years of King Dickweed in the White House.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 31, 2018)

Taking on Hillary, to whom the nomination rightly belongs?

If she's not on suicide watch then somebody's having intimate relations with the proverbial pooch......


----------



## DandyDonovan (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, we know she will have the "fake Indian" vote locked up, so I guess we know who Lakhota will be voting for in 2020


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 31, 2018)

I will care about the 2020 election in 2020.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2018)

POCAHONTAS FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## g5000 (Dec 31, 2018)

If all the tards have are the same tired jokes about Pocahontas, Warren will kick Trump's nuts over the moon.

This just in from Fox News: Elizabeth Warren eats dead babies and tosses live puppies into rush hour traffic!

"I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"


----------



## DandyDonovan (Dec 31, 2018)

g5000 said:


> "I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"



This perfectly describes EVERY liberal about EVERYTHING claimed about Trump.

Hilarious.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



Yup, sounds like Elizabeth Warren will be on the war path.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 31, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > "I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"
> ...


Would you like a list of the gallons of fake piss the pseudocon tards on this forum swallowed?  It will only take me a second.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Dec 31, 2018)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



If you are looking for someone who doesn't believe there are tards on the right, you are looking in the wrong place. But likewise you can't deny there are a lot of idiots on the left who simply believe anything said about Trump, and other Republicans regardless of proof and or regardless of how ridiculous it is just on the face of it , as well.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 31, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


So, basically, all you could come up with was a tu quoque fallacy in response to my post.  Which is all any of you tards are able to do.

Got it.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 31, 2018)

Let the lies and the smears and the false witness against Warren begin.  Standard fare for low information parroting tards who can't think themselves out of a wet bag.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Dec 31, 2018)

g5000 said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Actually, I merely pointed out YOUR fallacy. I am not the one who claimed that such stupidity existed only on one side. I merely pointed out that your statement could easily be applied to those who believe every negative thing said about Trump and you jumped on the defensive . YOU are the one who exhibits hypocrisy, not I.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 31, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


You don't know what a tu quoque fallacy is, do you.


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

Elizabeth Warren Announces She Is Running for President in 2020

The Massachusetts senator is the most prominent Democrat to have announced a run against President Trump in 2020. The two already have a long history of trading barbs, and it’s likely to get even nastier. Published On Dec. 31, 2018

Michael Dwyer/Associated Press


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...


I'm gonna be sick

She must be on Trump's payroll


----------



## depotoo (Dec 31, 2018)

That makes my day.  Thank you.  Lol


----------



## williepete (Dec 31, 2018)

Princess Moonbat Feathers on the warpath. Will seek big wampum from Soros tribe.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 31, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Elizabeth Warren Announces She Is Running for President in 2020
> 
> The Massachusetts senator is the most prominent Democrat to have announced a run against President Trump in 2020. The two already have a long history of trading barbs, and it’s likely to get even nastier. Published On Dec. 31, 2018
> 
> Michael Dwyer/Associated Press



*Warren says that she would help the Middle Class as president.
That would be a 180 degree change of course for the Democrats.
Obammy assaulted the middle class for 8 years.
The Left has made it obvious that they regard the middle class as their opposition.
This is the real reason why the Liberals are so fanatically opposed to protecting our borders.
The Democratic Party needs more poor uneducated anti-American voters. 
*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 31, 2018)

I see the Leningrad post farm is once again wetting its collective pants over a potential candidate in an election that hasn't happened yet. 

Lather, rinse, repeat.  Yawn.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2018)

"I see... no chance, paleface!"


----------



## .08 (Dec 31, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Pocahontas faces a real Catch 22 (that's a term Steve Bannon uses a lot, and i'm pretty sure it applies here!)



Warren is if Trump building wall in southern U.S. but I wanted Bannon or Pence after Trump dies around the election if less than 24 months in time.

Bannon or Pence my expectation in current GOP.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



There is very little comparison between Clinton and Warren. Clinton is dumb, angry, partisan, and opportunistic. Warren is (mostly) smart, passionate, idealistic, and misguided. Warren truly believes in her political stances, where Clinton only believes in pandering to polls.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 31, 2018)

No one trusts Lyin' Donald any more.  They have come to see he is a hypocrite who projects his own failings onto others.  If all he and his parroting rubes have are some of the same old personal slurs, that shit just won't fly any more.  All their attacks reveal is just how scared shitless they are.

Trump is dead in the water.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 31, 2018)

She's not even a good punching bag anymore...….her time has slipped away...….all that's left is trying to sweep up as much money from idiots as possible before that too vanishes


----------



## depotoo (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh, the Dems always say it, but then don’t do a single thing, except maybe offer a few breadcrumbs.





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Warren Announces She Is Running for President in 2020
> ...


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Warren Announces She Is Running for President in 2020
> ...


Oh please, I know she'd be better than Trump

but

Trump is the lowest bar

I'm sick because too many like her will jump in and , that is how Trump walked in over the GOP candidates in 2016. Elizabeth was a great bureaucrat, a so so Senator and would be almost as much a disaster as Trump as prez


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> She's not even a good punching bag anymore...….her time has slipped away...….all that's left is trying to sweep up as much money from idiots as possible before that too vanishes


she'd do well in gutter shit with Trump, but that only feeds his pathetic ego


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

depotoo said:


> That makes my day.  Thank you.  Lol


where's the sad/happy smiley?


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

williepete said:


> Princess Moonbat Feathers on the warpath. Will seek big wampum from Soros tribe.


Oh please. give it up.  that crap is so Trumpie.  Trump has more to condemn him out there


----------



## OldLady (Dec 31, 2018)

JBvM said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


I figured she'd do this--it's going to take a heavy hitter who goes below the belt to run against Trump.  I hope they come up with someone more moderate, though.  I really do.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 31, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > She's not even a good punching bag anymore...….her time has slipped away...….all that's left is trying to sweep up as much money from idiots as possible before that too vanishes
> ...


She's alrdy lost multiple times to Trump...….dont you know your new know nothing shining god is BETO....why he's the next Robert Kennedy


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Dec 31, 2018)

g5000 said:


> This just in from Fox News: Elizabeth Warren eats dead babies and tosses live puppies into rush hour traffic!



At Planned Parenthood Cafe?


----------



## depotoo (Dec 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I see the Leningrad post farm is once again wetting its collective pants over a potential candidate in an election that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat.  Yawn.


Leningrad?  Wetting?  No, we are laughing, as you probably are, oh maybe you are cringing, knowing she would fail the Dems miserably.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 31, 2018)

If looney Elizabeth lie-a-watha Warren is the best candidate the Democrats can field. 

2020 will be a cake walk for the Republicans.  ...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 31, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> If looney Elizabeth lie-a-watha Warren is the best candidate the Democrats can field.
> 
> 2020 will be a cake walk for the Republicans.  ...



Familiarity of Famous Last Words is ironical.

They say the memory is the second thing to go.


----------



## .08 (Dec 31, 2018)

*Middle Class is bigger of America than France.*

*But Warren is best women to rule of the D.C.*

*Trump or Bannon or Pence meets Warren.*

*The U.S. need smaller immigration by Trump wanted wall.

Wall in southern will be clear job about max 2 years.

Warren will introduce smaller immigration she too.

If she winning presential election the next one.*


----------



## NightFox (Dec 31, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> There is very little comparison between Clinton and Warren. Clinton is dumb, angry, partisan, and opportunistic. Warren is (mostly) smart, passionate, idealistic, and misguided. *Warren truly believes in her political stances*, where Clinton only believes in pandering to polls.



… and you know this how? because she says she is? 

Guess what? Clinton claimed the same thing, just like every other power hungry, egomaniac running for the Presidency has, just because they keep repeating the same slogans doesn't mean they actually believe in what they say.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2018)

"after a decade of big profits on credit cards, the banks got an even more delicious idea. credit cards had become kid stuff, why not target the real money & go after home mortgages? new, much bigger bottles, but it was the same wine" - Pocahontas


----------



## .08 (Dec 31, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "after a decade of big profits on credit cards, the banks got an even more delicious idea. credit cards had become kid stuff, why not target the real money & go after home mortgages? new, much bigger bottles, but it was the same wine" - Pocahontas



*She is a Pocahontas.*


----------



## williepete (Dec 31, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Oh please. give it up.



Want more? Sure. This is going to be comedy gold to have Harvard's "first woman of color" in the run.

Fordham piece called Warren Harvard Law's 'first woman of color'

_"There are few women of color who hold important positions in the academy, Fortune 500 companies, or other prominent fields or industries," the piece says. "This is not inconsequential. Diversifying these arenas, in part by adding qualified women of color to their ranks, remains important for many reaons. For one, there are scant women of color as role models. In my three years at Stanford Law School, there were no professors who were women of color. *Harvard Law School hired its first woman of color, Elizabeth Warren, in 1995."*_
*



*
_
_


----------



## JBvM (Dec 31, 2018)

williepete said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please. give it up.
> ...


please, mocking her is silly. Better mockery photos of Trump  

get with it, step up your game.

I'm no fan of her, but that childish nonsense


----------



## williepete (Dec 31, 2018)

JBvM said:


> I'm no fan of her, but that childish nonsense



Yet you keep responding. It gets under your skin that you lefties are going to have to defend this joke. I'd just ignore the mockery rather than try to defend her. It would be more effective but you guys just can't help yourselves. So please, carry on. It's hilarious.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 31, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Warren is a fine candidate.
> 
> What I really like is her willingness to hold the banks and corporations accountable and her knowledge in that regard.
> 
> That said there are plenty of great candidates that I would support. There's a long way to go yet


Like her voting NO on auditing the fed? Lol that huckster aint no better than any of the other asswipe politicians.
To some sheep rhetoric is all that is needed... smh


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Like her voting NO on auditing the fed? Lol that huckster aint no better than any of the other asswipe politicians.
> To some sheep rhetoric is all that is needed... smh



“I strongly support and continue to press for greater congressional oversight of the Fed’s regulatory and supervisory responsibilities, and I believe the Fed’s balance sheet should be regularly audited – which the law already requires,” Ms. Warren said in an emailed statement. “But I oppose the current version of this bill because it promotes *congressional meddling* in the Fed’s monetary policy decisions, which risks politicizing those decisions and may have dangerous implications for financial stability and the health of the global economy.”


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Liz
> ...



I don’t see any Republicans who can debate her opinions

Dancing around like Indians is not debate


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t see any Republicans who can debate her opinions


Lie-a-Watha's opinions are soo wacky that they aren't worth wasting time debating them.  ...


----------



## OldLady (Dec 31, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Warren is a fine candidate.
> ...


I don't think she'll fly with the Independents or even most of the Dems in this country.  She'd best not be the only choice.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...




Good for her and the Democractic Party. 

Great news


----------



## Lesh (Dec 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I'm she won't be but what are your issues with her?


----------



## dblack (Dec 31, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> Actually, the Republicans are behind this.  The more clowns they can force into the Democrat 2020 Clown Car, the better it is for The Donald.
> 
> Go Liz!



This is the same strategy the Dems used in 2016!


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > There is very little comparison between Clinton and Warren. Clinton is dumb, angry, partisan, and opportunistic. Warren is (mostly) smart, passionate, idealistic, and misguided. *Warren truly believes in her political stances*, where Clinton only believes in pandering to polls.
> ...



Gee, Clinton is a flaming liar who says whatever is expedient?  It's almost like you're agreeing with exactly what I said!

Maybe you have no capacity to tell the difference between people who are sincere and people who say whatever is convenient because they're manipulative bitches. I feel sorry for you, because that makes you the kind of stupid kvnt who is easily manipulated. Not me. Warren's politics are awful, but they're pretty genuine.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 31, 2018)

The democratic base is already so far to the Left that I don't think it matters much who they pick cuz it isn't going to be a moderate type person.   The person they nominate is going to be a full-bore socialist IMHO, who supports free everything and lies like hell when explaining how to pay for it.   The truly scary thing is, what if the Dems get such a person elected to the WH and they also regain a Senate majority (even a slim one) and also keep the House.   Does anybody foresee the Dems pulling back as a Party to a more centrist stance?   Anybody got a link that offers that as a possibility?   Cuz I'm not seeing it, it looks like a full-on political war to rival that of the decades prior to our Civil War.  Not saying we'll end up in a real shooting war, but it's hard to see this nation regrouping and resetting the direction we're going in.


----------



## hadit (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Way to go Liz
> 
> She has some strong opinions on financial reform and taxes



Yeah, but if they're stupid or just wrong, they should be ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Liz Warren will make a great President


----------



## deanrd (Dec 31, 2018)

I would vote for her before I would vote for Bernie Sanders.

At least she's a Democrat.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Gotta love the hypocrisy of Republicans

You can’t elect Liz Warren.......40 years ago she lied about being an Indian...let’s all do a war dance....Woo, woo, woo, woo

Meanwhile, they elected the biggest liar in American History.  He lied about bone spurs to get out of Vietnam, he lied about his wife graduating college, he lied in his business deals, lied about releasing his taxes,  cheated on all his wives, has told 7000 verifiable lies since being elected


----------



## hadit (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Liz Warren will make a great President



Of what?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...


She would be a monumental improvement over the miscreant Trump.


----------



## Votto (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



I predict that she has a 1/1024 chance of winning.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...


How about she challenges Donnie to an IQ test?


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 31, 2018)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 237687




Phony squaw bring Great shame to Red Nation.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She's a flake, rightwinger.  There's nothing to debate with her.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Not an answer

She has specific proposals on the economy, banking reform, healthcare

Best Republican response....Woo, Woo, Woo


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In your book, maybe.



rightwinger said:


> She has specific proposals on the economy, banking reform, healthcare



Already rejected by people of sound mind.


----------



## The Republicans (Dec 31, 2018)

Why are you shocked this is a perfect set up for the democrats party. They already have the socialist ideology 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


You mean when the economy crashed ten years ago?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...




Just a matter of time before she shows up in a campaign commercial riding a tank and wearing a headdress.


----------



## Google_Yourself (Dec 31, 2018)

I hope she does run.

Four more years for trump.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...


What an ijit you are.

Now go put your head back up the butt of the incompetent orange lunatic

Freak


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2018)

Google_Yourself said:


> I hope she does run.
> 
> Four more years for trump.


Trump will be in jail


----------



## Google_Yourself (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Google_Yourself said:
> 
> 
> > I hope she does run.
> ...


For what?
Being a great President is not a crime.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Republicans have selective memory when it comes to the damage their leaders caused.

Guess who they blame for the terrible response after Katrina?

Republicans blame Obama for Katrina

Katrina happened in 2005 and Obama wasn't sworn in until 2009.  It's like beyond ultra t@rd.


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2019)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


A hurricane is an act of God. The Louisiana Governor didn't understand the meaning of what a Cat-5 Windfest can do, so she made a few bad calls that included failing to use schoolbuses that were available and nearby to escort impoverished victim families out of their homes in a timely way. A lot of people died that day who could have been saved if the governor had done her job. People make mistakes. The people of Houston Texas invited homeless survivors to come live in shelters and some with residents who had spare bedrooms, and they came by the busloads and planefuls. 

Before and after Katrina's Aug. 29 landfall as a strong Category 3 storm, more than 1 million people fled Louisiana and coastal Mississippi. As many as 250,000 landed in Houston - more than 27,000 of the most traumatized arriving at the Astrodome and other Houston shelters in a 500-bus caravan from the drowned Big Easy. By October 2005, approximately 100,000 evacuees temporarily had made Houston their home. Ten years later, Katrina evacuees now part of Houston fabric​


----------



## beautress (Jan 1, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...


She isn't getting my vote.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 1, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


Uh-huh, her and Elizabeth Warren have that in common.



> It's almost like you're agreeing with exactly what I said!


Don't flatter yourself any alignment of our viewpoints on anything is purely coincidental. 



> Maybe you have no capacity to tell the difference between people who are sincere and people who say whatever is convenient because they're manipulative bitches.


Yeah, probably something to do with the fact that I follow the "_fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me_" approach when it comes to the ruling elite in this country, whereas you appear to prefer the "_fool me once and just keep it comin' baby_" method, to each it's own I suppose...



> Warren's politics are awful, but they're pretty genuine.


Well it appears the ranks of Lizzy's useful idiots just grew by one, bully for her.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 1, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...




I like Pocahontas, the Fake Squaw, because of what she teaches us.

The way she callously used Affirmative Action to steal a job at Harvard from a deserving , actual Indian woman living in a TP out on the reservation just looking for food for her papoose, showed me what libs really think of their AA program.

The way Pocahontas got her Senate seat in the first place tells us a lot too.  She replaced Republican Scott Brown who listened to advice to become a leftard to retain his seat.   Turned out to be a load of shit, as the Left- led by Pocahontas- attacked him and ran him out of the state.


----------



## sparky (Jan 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She has some* strong opinions* on financial reform and taxes



That_ she _does, but it also flys in the face of elitist _control_ ,which is mighty hard to _dis_ on the road to the _offal_ office

Bernie's tried the same _shtick_ for years, only to be _branded_ what he is _not_

~S~


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2019)

A waste of time and money, but it's her time and other people's money so....


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 1, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> A waste of time and money, but it's her time and other people's money so....




She may well get the nomination, the Dems are tired of Hillary


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 1, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...




The First American Indian to serve in Congress was Charles Curtis, who was also Vice President under President Hoover.


Pocahontas would be the first Squaw.

https://theonefeather.com/2014/02/charles-curtis-americas-indian-vice-president/


----------



## Pogo (Jan 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...



Bullshit.  That would be John Floyd, Rep from Virginia 1817-1829.  Curtis was preceded by two older Reps in the House and by two other older Senators in the Senate.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2019)

Lesh said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Like her voting NO on auditing the fed? Lol that huckster aint no better than any of the other asswipe politicians.
> ...


The FED is ALREADY politicized. The BoG is chosen by a politican.
She was for a fed audit but not a FULL one. Omg


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I expect a full clown car next year


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I can imagine. With some of those characters lined up in the wings.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2019)

Is Nancy Pelosi going to croak? Sometime soon?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 2, 2019)

I think Trump is beatable, quite beatable. But he would beat Warren very easily. In fact he would beat many Dems at this point. I look for the Dems to bring in a celebrity like Trump. They're too fractured to align behind a politician at this point.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 2, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I think Trump is beatable, quite beatable. But he would beat Warren very easily.


I wouldn't be so sure about that, especially given the significant possibility that the US Economy will be facing a recession in 2020, just in time for the election and Warren may be a unethical, ego maniac but she does have the ability to spin a highly palatable, populist "_The system is screwing you over and only Me and the Gub'mint can fix it_" yarn. 

Not to mention the fact that Donny is getting less popular with "independents" as his time in office progresses.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 2, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



This is fantastic.







Allow me to be the very first on the right-wing to openly support Warren's presidential run.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2019)

Warren looks to me like a provincial lady who knits.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

Lesh said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I admit I don't know as much about her as I will, now that she's thrown her hat in the ring, but I get the strong impression of a hair-on-fire progressive with no flex. I yearn for someone sane and middle of the road who never raises her/his voice and doesn't own a Twitter account.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...


That has nothing to do with her policies or what she will support or come up with as new legislation, so it's a lot of mud balls, nothing more.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll vote for this one but not that airhead


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 2, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I think Trump is beatable, quite beatable. But he would beat Warren very easily. In fact he would beat many Dems at this point. I look for the Dems to bring in a celebrity like Trump. They're too fractured to align behind a politician at this point.



Democrat celebrity?  

Sure, I can see the D's putting up Fiddy Cent or Beyonce.   Maybe Colon Kaepernick, or Chelsea Manning?   How about Mr. Sulu?  Non white, non binary individual who has been very critical of President Trump.  Sounds very qualified to me


----------



## Pogo (Jan 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Source: CNBC
> ...



She did no such thing.  We debunked this shit years ago.  You're not entitled to your own history book.

Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I dare you.

And btw the idea of Affirmative Action isn't "Liberal".  If anything it's "leftist".  "Liberal" declares 'all men are created equal' and leaves it at that.  The left is the active ingredient that says ".... therefore we need quota systems to make them equal".  And that started with Richard Nixon.




Polishprince said:


> The way Pocahontas got her Senate seat in the first place tells us a lot too.  She replaced Republican Scott Brown who listened to advice to become a leftard to retain his seat.   Turned out to be a load of shit, as the Left- led by Pocahontas- attacked him and ran him out of the state.



Scott Brown ran away to New Hamster when he was denied in Massachusetts.  Voluntarily.  And he lost there too.

Again, prove your point that he was "run out of the state".  You can't do it because you pull your points out of your ass.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 3, 2019)

The fake 'indian' is not nearly as good as Maxine Waters or that other Democrat who ran once on another party's ticket, Cynthia McKinney. Both of the m are far more representative of Democrats, butt stupid racists and hacks for hire.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Source: CNBC
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren launches 2020 presidential exploratory committee
> 
> "_Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., announced on Monday that she had formally launched an exploratory committee for a 2020 presidential bid.
> ...



You're sick? She is my Senator. I have been sick for years now the rest of the country can be sick with me.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 3, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Warren looks to me like a provincial lady who knits.



She looks like the typical dope addled middle class white woman who is stuck in the 60's and babbles every stupid loser commie meme she ever learned to memorize and chant in unison with all the other 'iconclasts' of the 1960's.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2019)

What she "looks" like is a very competent lawyer and legislator


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 3, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Again, prove your point that he was "run out of the state".  You can't do it because you pull your points out of your ass.



Mr. Brown was run out of his line of work in Massachusetts- where was a Senator.

And the thing is this, he listened to the liberal media and kissed up to the Left during his time in the Senate, thinking they would reward him.

Instead the libs threw him under the bus.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 3, 2019)

Lesh said:


> What she "looks" like is a very competent lawyer and legislator




She looks like a rich broad who is trying to fool the people in thinking she is "one of them" by drinking beer out of a bottle and mocking the middle class lifestyle.

President Trump is a rich dude, he doesn't act like a working class guy, because he's comfortable in his own skin.   Pocahontas isn't.  That's why she pretends to be a squaw, and pretends to be one of the common people.

Mrs. Warren needs to act like what she is and quit pretending.  A wealthy, high class Bostonian broad, like Margaret Drysdale.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2019)

heh:


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 3, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Warren looks to me like a provincial lady who knits.


I picture her as the nastiest librarian ever, angrily SHOOOSHING people.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > What she "looks" like is a very competent lawyer and legislator
> ...



Trump manages to connect with the ordinary man.


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


He sure does! Employment is up.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > What she "looks" like is a very competent lawyer and legislator
> ...



She lives in a wigwam?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Trump manages to connect with the ordinary man.




Trump is genuine, people like that.    He's a rich guy, and he is genuinely proud of his culture as a billionaire.  People can see that, he doesn't shy away from it at all.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Trump is genuine, people like that. He's a rich guy, and he is genuinely proud of his culture as a billionaire. People can see that, he doesn't shy away from it at all.



He's a fucking CON man. It's all smoke and mirrors. You have been conned...Bigly


----------

